# samsung galaxy s4 not showing posting on Facebook



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

I want my device to indicate when I post on Facebook. For example via samsung galaxy s4. .???


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a Facebook limitation. When I post from My S4 it just shows as a regular post.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Is the facebook limitation logical? What could be the reason for this limitation?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be worth a look https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.pages.app


----------

